# Pretty Food Dishes.



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

They live like kings and queens !!!!


Must take you ages to get all that vegs/salad/fruit prepared every morning and for that I salute you :no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> They live like kings and queens !!!!
> 
> 
> Must take you ages to get all that vegs/salad/fruit prepared every morning and for that I salute you :no1:


Thankyou  it does not take that long in honesty  I can do everyone in an hour, including the other snakes and lizards.: victory:
You should see how many my friend Jon Deardorf has to prepare every morning, he runs an iguana rescue, has around 15 to make every morning or so.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Thankyou  it does not take that long in honesty  I can do everyone in an hour, including the other snakes and lizards.: victory:
> You should see how many my friend Jon Deardorf has to prepare every morning, he runs an iguana rescue, has around 15 to make every morning or so.


Ah that not too bad, my beardies I prepare the night before and leave in a tupple pot then in the morning it's a quick dash around changing water dumping (yep not like your art pieces) in their freed bowl then a quick sprint round giving them and the snakes clean water, I'm not a morning person and at 530 before work I can't be preparing food lol.

How many iggies do you have now?? 

Blimey 15 every morning I hope he grows a lot himself if not his weekley shop must be a fortune!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Ah that not too bad, my beardies I prepare the night before and leave in a tupple pot then in the morning it's a quick dash around changing water dumping (yep not like your art pieces) in their freed bowl then a quick sprint round giving them and the snakes clean water, I'm not a morning person and at 530 before work I can't be preparing food lol.
> 
> How many iggies do you have now??
> 
> Blimey 15 every morning I hope he grows a lot himself if not his weekley shop must be a fortune!



I have 2 iguanas currently  and thats awesome mate, everyone has their own ways of doing things, sometimes I prepare the dishes the night before hand if I know I am gonna be rushing the next day, put them in the fridge, the next day I just mist them and dust them and they are ready to go in. 

My iguanas love their flowers, much more natural food for them too, full of nutrition and health benefits.:2thumb:
He does grow things himself I think, but it still costs him alot to run.


----------



## Lutra Garouille (Sep 22, 2011)

:gasp:

Thats a whole lotta pretty food! I couldnt manage that in the morning - i check and thats it!

Far to sleepy and usually late! :whistling2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Lutra Garouille said:


> :gasp:
> 
> Thats a whole lotta pretty food! I couldnt manage that in the morning - i check and thats it!
> 
> Far to sleepy and usually late! :whistling2:



Haha. :2thumb:
And sleepsys.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I have 2 iguanas currently  and thats awesome mate, everyone has their own ways of doing things, sometimes I prepare the dishes the night before hand if I know I am gonna be rushing the next day, put them in the fridge, the next day I just mist them and dust them and they are ready to go in.
> 
> My iguanas love their flowers, much more natural food for them too, full of nutrition and health benefits.:2thumb:
> He does grow things himself I think, but it still costs him alot to run.


I thought you had more then two for some reason, however I am easily confused lol.

Well that it everyone has things that work for them, infancy I feel that inspired I may makes some nice looking dishes the weekend albeit in a much smaller scale haha my problem could be they mite turn down their usual tip it in method ( little picky things my beardies) I do agree the more natural the better I try and mimic their natural food when I can.

The poor fella, however it must be a good feeling to rescue that many if you can top man


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> I thought you had more then two for some reason, however I am easily confused lol.
> 
> Well that it everyone has things that work for them, infancy I feel that inspired I may makes some nice looking dishes the weekend albeit in a much smaller scale haha my problem could be they mite turn down their usual tip it in method ( little picky things my beardies) I do agree the more natural the better I try and mimic their natural food when I can.
> 
> The poor fella, however it must be a good feeling to rescue that many if you can top man



I used too, so thats probibly why, they were either shifted onto new homes, or they had lived out their lives. Still get temporary stayers from time to time, but thats all, I am happy and content with my 2 and giving them my full love and attention, they are pretty demanding in terms of everything!

Jon does a damn good job.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I used too, so thats probibly why, they were either shifted onto new homes, or they had lived out their lives. Still get temporary stayers from time to time, but thats all, I am happy and content with my 2 and giving them my full love and attention, they are pretty demanding in terms of everything!


Oh I'm sorry to hear that but happy to hear some have gone to new loveing home !! However it must be nice to have a few staying now and again seeing a few different personalities 

Sometime I find it better just havin a couple as you said they get more attention that way, which is better for them. I would love a nice iggie some day when I have the space and time to look after it properly


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Oh I'm sorry to hear that but happy to hear some have gone to new loveing home !! However it must be nice to have a few staying now and again seeing a few different personalities
> 
> Sometime I find it better just havin a couple as you said they get more attention that way, which is better for them. I would love a nice iggie some day when I have the space and time to look after it properly


It is fine mate, it happens, it has been a year and a bit now since the last chap passed.

It is usually friends igs that end up staying when they go on holoday etc, so I am already pretty familiar with most of their temperments, iguanas are not rescued as much as what they were in the UK at the moment, it tends to be beardies that are taking the full wrath because of their popularity and the amount of misinformation around about them. It took me ages to find another male and the red chap just so happned to turn up but I had searched for months, been in touch with rescues all over the place and none have seen one for a long time now.

Rescue iguanas, is definately not a UK problem at the minute.:2thumb:

So what kind of food dish are you thinking for your guys?


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It is fine mate, it happens, it has been a year and a bit now since the last chap passed.
> 
> It is usually friends igs that end up staying when they go on holoday etc, so I am already pretty familiar with most of their temperments, iguanas are not rescued as much as what they were in the UK at the moment, it tends to be beardies that are taking the full wrath because of their popularity and the amount of misinformation around about them. It took me ages to find another male and the red chap just so happned to turn up but I had searched for months, been in touch with rescues all over the place and none have seen one for a long time now.
> 
> ...


It's good to hear the iggie rescues days are dyeing down now, as you say it's the beardies turn, as so many people buy with out correct info and research, Over the last year or so classifieds are over run with them and will be for some time until the next craze starts with a new lizard 

Cor food wise haven given much though too yet.

Probably greens, banana,Blue berry, Cherry, Cucumber, pepper, mango, peppermint leaves, rosemary, 

Ok so not the most natural as said eairler lol but like to give them a nice viarity when I can


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd eat them :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> It's good to hear the iggie rescues days are dyeing down now, as you say it's the beardies turn, as so many people buy with out correct info and research, Over the last year or so classifieds are over run with them and will be for some time until the next craze starts with a new lizard
> 
> Cor food wise haven given much though too yet.
> 
> ...


LOL, still nice food, most foods we feed in captivity are not truly natural, most of it is just imprivisation, and in some cases they are better.



vgorst said:


> I'd eat them :2thumb:


Thankyou.:flrt:


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> ...


 I Feel Pretty - John Edwards - Sung by Mrs. Julie Edwards - YouTube I feel prettyy aww the dishes resemble me.. i wouldent feed them but frame them  haha


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

wilko92 said:


> I Feel Pretty - John Edwards - Sung by Mrs. Julie Edwards - YouTube I feel prettyy aww the dishes resemble me.. i wouldent feed them but frame them  haha



HAHAHA pfffft! 
Only in your mind  cheers dude.:2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Just something simple today.










:lol2:


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> ...


Far to much time on your hands :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

winno said:


> Far to much time on your hands :lol2:



I had a spare hour, It was inspired by another thread on another forum, so we all ended up competing over the best food dish we could make, tbh it doesn't take a great deal of effort or time.: victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Just thought I would give this thread a bump, as they get bigger, so do the food dishes.

































































































: victory:


----------

